
Pioneer: A home for ambitious outsiders - kertof
https://pioneer.app
======
hammerbrostime
Wow, what's with the agism by design?

<< Our goal is to build a decentralized network of YOUNG, creative and
exceptionally motivated outsiders who don’t fit in to the traditional system.
>>

------
worldsayshi
> Please summarize your project in one sentence. Write as you would to a
> friend. The summary should be comprehensible to anyone in the world, with no
> domain expertise.

If you can easily communicate your project idea in this way, can it really be
that groundbreaking? From experience I find that the ideas that seem truly
worth investing time in also happens to be such that they are incredibly hard
to describe to others. If anyone can understand it then anyone can build it.
If anyone can build it then someone either has, it's really hard to do or it's
not worth doing.

I think that the goldilocks category of projects are those that are hard to
understand without building it, not terribly difficult to build and easy to
understand once built. That's where you can really make use of "your unique
perspective" of the world. That is more or less your only competitive
advantage after all.

------
obiefernandez
Looks innovative, but I worry that the popularity-contest aspect of this plan
seems problematic at best, ripe for gaming at worst.

------
dang
Two of these were on the front page.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17725751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17725751)
was posted earlier and has more background info, so I think that one probably
has to win.

